# Java sur Mac AIDE pour un rookie:)



## Niwet (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je suis étudiant en premiere année à l'université et un de mes cours consiste à la programmation java. L'explication est donnée pour des PC mais il se trouve que j'aime les MAC et que j'aimerai programmer dessus . Avant de solliciter votre aide, j'ai cherché sur internet mais le plus gros probleme est que les explications s'adresse à des personnes qui ont des bases dans ce domaine . . . alors que je pars de rien .

Les problemes auquel je suis confrontés sont :

1. Pour ecrir le programme on demande n'importe quel editeur de texte et on l'enregistre avec "<nom>.java" or mon text edit ( le bloc note mac je crois) n'accepte pas l'extension java, il me dit que je peux enregister en RTF ou HTML seulement.

2. Supposons le programme rédigé, mon professeur m'a dit vaguement " ouvre le terminal et c'est pareil" mais je ne comprends pas comment se servir de ce terminal ( je sais l'ouvrir néamoins   ) . Surtout que il veux que ce soit fait avec le terminal ( je n'ai pas le droit à Xcode qui semble plus clair)

3. Entre ouvrir le terminal et ecrir un programme il y a une "compilation" ? ( je ne suis pas sur ) A quoi consiste elle ? Quel programme dois-je utuliser? Comment faire ?:rose: 

Comme vous le voyez je pars de 0 mais si quelqu'un a la bonté de me detailler un seul petit exemple de A à Z avec les élements dont j'ai parlé , ce serait absolument parfait ( je pense que je peux comprendre vite ... j'espere sinon j'ai pas finis de me plaindre sur ce site haha )

                   MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Niwet (1 Novembre 2007)

L'adage dit " pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle " 

Donc tout va bien, mais j'aimerai quand meme une petite réponse si possible.:rateau: 

Qui sait je vais peut-etre devenir assez bon pour vous aidez par la suite


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

1. -> TextEdit ne permet en effet d'enregistrer une premi&#232;re fois un fichier qu'avec l'extension .txt ou .html pour les fichiers texte, et .rtf, .html, .doc ou .xml pour les fichiers de texte enrichi. J'admet que c'est un peu emb&#234;tant &#224; l'usage.

Il n'emp&#234;che que tu peux enregistrer ton fichier java avec l'extension .txt, puis le renommer comme tu le d&#233;sires dans le Finder. Heureusement, les enregistrements suivants du fichier ne poseront plus ce probl&#232;me.

2. -> Terminal est une application &#233;quivalente &#224; la fen&#234;tre MSDOS de Windows. Tu peux y lancer toutes les commandes que tu d&#233;sires, et notamment toutes celles qui te permettent de traiter du Java :
- _java_ (interpr&#233;teur)
- _javac_ (compilateur)
- _jikes_ (compilateur Jikes)
- _jdb_ (d&#233;gogueur)
- _jar_ (archiveur)
- _appletviewer_ (visualisateur d'applets)
etc...

Pour plus de d&#233;tails, voir les pages du manuel (commande _man_ sous Terminal).

3. -> Le langage Java peut &#234;tre interpr&#233;t&#233; ou compil&#233;, selon ses besoins. Pour les commandes &#224; utiliser, voir juste au-dessus. Pour les d&#233;tails, reporte-toi aux manuels et &#224; tes cours.


----------



## Niwet (1 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, 

J'aimerai solliciter à nouveau votre patience 

j'ai fait un programme ultra simpliste enregistré sur le bureau à test.java 

public class test {
	 public static void main(String args[]) {
	  System.out.println("Sa marche!!!");
	 }
	}

Maintenant je vais dans terminal je tape/Users/Henry/Desktop/JAVA/test.java 
et on me repond " permission denied "
Malgré le manuel ( man ) je ne sais toujours comment afficher le " sa marche " sur mon ecran.

En esperant ne pas trop vous en demander  

Merci beaucoup


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Novembre 2007)

Euh... Je retire ce que j'ai dit concernant TextEdit: il accepte tr&#232;s bien d'enregistrer pour la premi&#232;re fois un fichier avec l'extension .java .


Sinon, ton message d'erreur vient du fait que tu tentes d'ex&#233;cuter le source Java de ton programme (texte) comme s'il s'agissait d'un ex&#233;cutable (binaire ou script).

Pour pouvoir ex&#233;cuter ton programme, il faudrait le compiler (c'est-&#224;-dire cr&#233;er un fichier ex&#233;cutable), ou bien l'interpr&#233;ter.


----------



## Niwet (2 Novembre 2007)

Le compiler ou l'interpreter ? Avec un fichier word ou Text Edit enregistré <nom>.java comment fait-on ? 

(Je pars de 0  )

Merci infiniment


----------



## greensource (2 Novembre 2007)

Tu y est presque! 
Tu te place dans le dossier ou est ton fichier .java (tu as l'air d'y &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; ^^)
Tu entre la commande: *javac <nomFichier>.java* (c'est pour compiler)
Tu peut v&#233;rifier, dans ton dossier tu as d&#233;sormais un fichier <nomFichier>.class
Maintenant tu entre: *java <nomFichier>* et hop magie &#231;a dois marcher! 
A+

ps:edite ton fichier avec Smultron, c'est vraiment dix fois mieux : ici

[edit: j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; &#231;a marche, mais "Sa" ne s'&#233;crit pas comme &#231;a, &#231;a s'&#233;crit comme &#231;a! ^^]


----------



## Niwet (2 Novembre 2007)

AHHH j'ai réussi à créer le fichier <nom>.class

J'ai télecharger Smultron et c'est vraiment plus lisible 

(PS: j'ai dormi entre temps c'est pas l'aboutissement d'une nuit acharnée :rateau: )

Mais :rose: :rose: je tape dans le terminal java <nom> ( en déplaçant le fichier sur le terminal pour etre sur que l'adresse est bonne ) et je reçois ce message d'erreur :

java /Users/Henry/Documents/JAVA/test  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /Users/Henry/Documents/JAVA/test

J'ai essayé de changé à la fin test par test.class ou test.java j'ai meme mis 
java test 
java test.java
java test.class

Ce message < Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: >apparait à chaque fois.

J'essaye mais sa n'a pas l'air de s'ameliorer surtout que je ne comprends pas mon erreur.  

Une nouvelle fois et j'espere la dernière:rose: :rose: 

 MERCI BEAUCOUP


----------



## molgow (4 Novembre 2007)

Essaie de lancer : 

java -classpath . test


----------

